# Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€



## Dannny (14. Oktober 2012)

*Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
 1300-1350 €
2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen  Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw? 
          (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem,...)
 nein alles schon vorhanden
3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
          (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
 auch nicht mein jetztiger wird komplett verkauft
4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
 eigenbau, hab das bei meinem jetzigen schon gemaht und traue es mir zu! bastel auch sehr gerne 
5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
 ja vorhanden 24" IIYama ProLite E2472HD mit 1920x1080
6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2,   Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office,   Video-, Audio- & Bildbearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
 BF3, Max Payne, das neue Assasins Creed , NFS Most Wanted wenns draußen ist, MW3 und dann auch BO2
7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
 ja sehr gerne um die Laufzeit zu verlängern
8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
ich werde am Case etwas modden müssen um alles so hinzubekommen wie ich es will.
 1.der 5,1/4" schacht muss um ca die Hälfte abgeflext werden damit oben vorne noch ein 120mm Lüfter reinpasst und seine Luft gut ansaugen kann und gleichzeitig noch die Lüftersteuerung
2. DVD-Laufwerk wird extra also extern benötigt weil der Schacht ja schon von der Lüftersteuerung belegt ist
3. eventuell irgendwann wird die eine Seitenwand mit den vielen Löchern drin für die Grafikkarte durch eine Plexiglasscheibe ersetzt. Vllt reicht es von der Luft aus diese geschlossen zu halten sonst werde ich dort dann auch viele Löcher reinbohren


Auf das Case habe ich mich schon festgelegt das bleibt auf jeden fall!
Das Board auch weil es zurzeit das beste am Markt ist und auch schon bei einem moderaten Pres angekommen ist
Ich weis für den Preis würde ich wahrscheinlich noch mehr Leistung bekommen aber ich benötige ein kleines Case zum auch mal mitnehmen auf Lans was aber trotzdem daeim genug Leistung bringt

hier mal meine Wunschliste die ich mir über die letzten Wochen und Monate zusammengestellt hab 

mit 7970 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Als thema soll das ganze Rot schwarz werden und damit schön böse aussehen  ( blau -schwarz hatte ich bis jetz und hab mich daran einfach satt gesehen)

meine eigentlichen noch nicht geklärten fragen hab ich zur gpu und zum Netzteil
1. Grafikkarte : es darf ja nur eine dual slot karte sein mehr passt nicht ins gehäuse
dann bleibt die frage ob gtx 670 oder hd 7970 ?
habe jetz noch eine 6870 drin und bin mit der karte und den treibern vollstens zufrieden deswegen darf es ruhig amd sein! auch wegen der übertaktbarkeit wäre eine amd besser oder? allerdings spricht häufiges bf3 zocken ja wiederum eher für nvidia...

ihr seht ich stehe in zwiespalt xD
bei der amd die oben genannte gigabyte wie findet ihr die? asus geht ja leider nicht wegen triple slot
und falls nvidia : asus oder gigabyte? bei der gtx 670 hats asus ja hinbekommen n dual slot kühler zu montieren

2.Netzteil:
amd soll ja stromhungriger sein stimmt das? bei ner 7950 würde mein oben verlinktes netzteil mit 480 watt ja reichen. reicht das bei ner 7970 dann immernoch? 
und wie sähe es dann mit ner gtx 670 aus?

den cpu-kühler hab ich wegen des designs genommen und weil im falle des prodigy das top-blow/tower prinzig richtig zum einsatz kommen kann da es die luft ja auch nach oben rausbläst
dafür bräuchte ich noch gute nicht zu laute lüfter
sind die ausgewählten noisblocker gut? 
haben mich wegen der neuen technik fasziniert und wollte sie mal testen!
soll ich die dann eher ans mainboard anschließen und regeln lassen oder an den 5. kanal der lüftersteuerung und dann per software?

der kauf des ganzen ist so auf richtung weihnachten und im falle enormer preisanstiege auch auf januar anzusetzen
kommt bis dahin noch großartiges neues worauf es sich zu warten lohnt? neue cpus oder grafikkarten? 

auf einsparpotenzial darf natürlich immer hingewiesen werden aber primär geht es um die angesprochenen einzelteile beim rest bin ich mir schon relativ sicher  

also dann mal fleißiges beraten und verbessern  

Grüße Daniel


----------



## killer196 (14. Oktober 2012)

Der lüfter (cpu) ist riesig der wird da nicht reinpassen. Als nt reichen 480w locker.


----------



## Dannny (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*



killer196 schrieb:


> Der lüfter (cpu) ist riesig der wird da nicht reinpassen. Als nt reichen 480w locker.



welchen lüfter meinst du ? den 230mm ? wenn du den meinst : der passt in die front


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Oktober 2012)

AMD Karten lassen sich besser übertakten, das stimmt.
Bei der HD7970 empfehle ich die Gigabyte, bei der GTX670 die Asus oder die Gigabyte.


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Er meint den CPU Kühler, der passt da aber glaube rein 


Von den Komponenten her gibt es nichts zu bemängeln 

Aber was willst du mit den ganzen Lüftern? Soll das Ding abheben? 

Ich denke, dass es nicht umbedingt 4 Gehäuselüfter sein müssen, ich weiß auch nicht, ob die da alle noch rein passen



Das Projekt sieht zumindest sehr interessant aus, wir wollen Bilder sehn!


----------



## Dannny (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

sry doppelpost . komme mit dem kommentieren nicht hinterher so schnell wie ihr hier antowrtet oO echt super


----------



## soth (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Er meint wahrscheinlich den CPU-*Kühler*, aber der passt rein...
Die Lüfter vom Kühler gehören ans Mainboard, damit sie temperaturabhängig geregelt werden und die 480W reichen auch noch für OC aus!

Die HD7970 verbrät schon mehr Strom, aber ganz ehrlich


----------



## Dannny (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*



ich888 schrieb:


> AMD Karten lassen sich besser übertakten, das stimmt.
> Bei der HD7970 empfehle ich die Gigabyte, bei der GTX670 die Asus oder die Gigabyte.



 also reichen die 480 watt egal welche gpu reinkommen sollte? 



> Aber was willst du mit den ganzen Lüftern? Soll das Ding abheben?
> 
> Ich denke, dass es nicht umbedingt 4 Gehäuselüfter sein müssen, ich weiß auch nicht, ob die da alle noch rein passen



lüfter plätze für alle hätte es xD deswegen ja auch die lüftersteuerung damit ich alle schön runterregeln kann. in nem kleinen gehäuse wird es halt doch bisschen wärmer als in nem großen. dachte mehr langsam drehende wären besser als weniger die dann schneller drehen weil ich nicht wirklich einen helikopter neben mir haben wollte


----------



## Dannny (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*



soth schrieb:


> Die Lüfter vom Kühler gehören ans Mainboard, damit sie temperaturabhängig geregelt werden und die 480W reichen auch noch für OC aus!



deswegen hab ich mir ja die recon ausgesucht. dort sind temperaturfühler dabei die die lüfter ja dann auch temperaturabhängig regeln könnten . ist nur die frage wo der sensor dann hin sollte und ob das besser ist als per mainboard zu regeln


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*



Dannny schrieb:


> deswegen hab ich mir ja die recon ausgesucht. dort sind temperaturfühler dabei die die lüfter ja dann auch temperaturabhängig regeln könnten . ist nur die frage wo der sensor dann hin sollte und ob das besser ist als per mainboard zu regeln


 
tu die ans Mainboard, das kann das sehr gut 

Und dann kauf dir die 4 Lüfter, ist auch okey


----------



## Dannny (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

ok  sind die nioseblocker denn zu empfehlen? und brauche ich die pwm-version oder tuts auch die mit 3 pins?


----------



## target2804 (14. Oktober 2012)

Dannny schrieb:
			
		

> ok  sind die nioseblocker denn zu empfehlen? und brauche ich die pwm-version oder tuts auch die mit 3 pins?



3 Pin reicht auch an der lüftersteuerung soweit ich das richtig gesehen habe


----------



## Dannny (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

ok hab eben nochmal bilder angeschaut es sind auch nur 3-pin anschlüsse an der lüftersteuerung  

ok dann is die frage  wieviel umdrehungen sollten die cpu-fans dann haben? denn die noiseblocker gibt es mit 800, 1300,1900 und 2400 umdrehungen


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*



Dannny schrieb:


> ok hab eben nochmal bilder angeschaut es sind auch nur 3-pin anschlüsse an der lüftersteuerung
> 
> ok dann is die frage  wieviel umdrehungen sollten die cpu-fans dann haben? denn die noiseblocker gibt es mit 800, 1300,1900 und 2400 umdrehungen



tu die ans Mainboard und hol dir 4 Pin PWM Lüfter, ist die sicherste Lösung


----------



## Dannny (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

ok dann werden es doch die pwm lüfter  zur not habe ich ja 14-tägiges rückgaberecht xD


----------



## cabtronic (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Die Spectre Pro sollen ein wenig laut sein. Der normale Spectre mit Led sollte es auch tun. Da war letzt in der Pcgh was drin.
Aber die Idee find ich interessant, das Prodigy so zu tunen.


----------



## Softy (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Ich würde auch die normalen Spectre Lüfter kaufen, die sind leiser.



soth schrieb:


> Die HD7970 verbrät schon mehr Strom, aber ganz ehrlich



Gerade in so einem kleinen Gehäuse sollte man die Abwärme so gering wie möglich halten, daher würde ich eine GTX 670 nehmen, die ist genauso schnell, genehmigt sich unter Last aber knapp 50 Watt weniger: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 (Seite 10) - ComputerBase

z.B. Produktvergleich GTX670


----------



## target2804 (15. Oktober 2012)

Stimme voll und ganz zu. Du hast viel Wärmeentwicklung auf kleinsten Raum. Das muss irgendwie bewältigt werden.


----------



## Dannny (15. Oktober 2012)

Dann wirds wohl doch die gtx 670  passt mir auch ganz gut da ich sehr oft und viel battlefield3 spiele! 
Mit den lüftern schau ich mal. Entweder ich find vergleichstests oder ich bestell mir mal die pros und falls.die zu laut sind kann ich dit jq innerhqlb von 14 tagen zurückgeben. Hat jemqnd vllt tests zwischen den verschiedenen lüftern?


----------



## Gurkensalat (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Ich würde bei der Grafikkarte eine mit DHE-Kühler nehmen, die die Luft direkt rausbläst. Ist unter Spielelast geringfügig lauter, aber bei dem kleinen Case hast du damit auch deutlich bessere CPU-Temps.
Z.B. die EVGA-Karten haben fast alle DHE mit Radiallüfter. Zu den Spectre Pro PWM hab ich ein Test geschrieben. Und mach auf den Genesis auf jeden Fall 2 140mm Lüfter drauf, die Befestigung von 120mm Lüftern klappte bei mir nicht so ganz 
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## Dannny (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

von den referenzkühlern halte ich ehrlich gesagt gar nichts. musste meine 6870 nach nem jahr mit neuem kühler aufrüsten weil der meine karte bei bf3 nach ner stunde bei 95 grad gegrillt hat -.-

dazu hät ich auch noch ne frage: blasen die lüfte von den customdesignkarten luft auf die karte drauf oder von ihr weg? weil wenn sie weggeblasen werden würde wäre das im prodigy mit der öffnung in der seitenwand perfekt



Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde auch die normalen Spectre Lüfter kaufen, die sind leiser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und welche von den beiden ist schneller? die gigabyte hätte ja höhere taktraten. heißt das jetz auch gleichzeitig dass sie schneller ist oder schenken die sich nichts?



Gurkensalat schrieb:


> Zu den Spectre Pro PWM hab ich ein Test geschrieben.
> LG Gurkensalat



du hast ja die pwm lüfter getestet die mit fast 2000 umdrehungen drehen. wenn ich mir die non pwm lüfter hole haben die ja eine max - umdrehungszahl von 1200 und solltem demnach ja bei volllast schon leiser sein. wenn ich sie , da ich sie ja als gehäuselüfter einsetzen will, auf ca 600-700 umdrehungen runterregele müssten sie doch verdammt leise bis nicht hörbar sein oder sind meine überlegungen falsch?



Gurkensalat schrieb:


> Und mach auf den Genesis auf jeden Fall 2 140mm Lüfter drauf, die  Befestigung von 120mm Lüftern klappte bei mir nicht so ganz



ok leider gibts die noseblocker nicht in 140mm vllt kommen die ja noch * hoff*
welche anderen sind denn dann zu empfehlen die leise aber denooch leistungsstark sind ( als cpu fans ) ?


----------



## Gurkensalat (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Die normalen Noiseblocker PK-2 sollen sehr leise sein, die Enermax T.B. Silence PWM, die Enermax Cluster PWM auch. 
Die EVGA-Kühler sind ja nicht unbedingt die referenzkühler, sie haben teilw. deutlich größere lüfter (schau dir mal die classified modelle an).
Meine 570 Classified wird net wärmer als 82°C.
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## Softy (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*



Dannny schrieb:


> und welche von den beiden ist schneller? die gigabyte hätte ja höhere taktraten. heißt das jetz auch gleichzeitig dass sie schneller ist oder schenken die sich nichts?[/QUPTE]
> 
> Die Asus ist unter Last etwas leiser, die minimal höhere Taktrate bei der Gigabyte merkt man nie im Leben. Hier ein Test: Die glorreichen Sieben: 7x Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Vergleichstest : Die glorreichen Sieben - Einführung


----------



## Dannny (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

die enermax t.b silence pwm finde ich wenn dann leider nur als 120mm und du sagtest ja auf dem genesis sind 120mm lüfter blöd also fallen die schonmal raus. außer geizhals listet die einfach nur nicht und es gibt doch 140mm von denen 

dann werden es erstmal wohl die enermax cluster auch wenn die mit ihren blauen/weißen leds nicht so ins konzept passen. die werd ich entweder wechseln oder ganz demontieren mal sehn


dann wirds die asus die sieht auch echt hammer aus  nur wird im text drauf hingewiesen dass es mit der backplate bei itx systemen zu problemen kommen kann. mal sehn ob die dann bei mir passt


bräuchte dann noch antworten auf fragen aus post nr 21


----------



## Softy (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*



Dannny schrieb:


> dazu hät ich auch noch ne frage: blasen die lüfte von den customdesignkarten luft auf die karte drauf oder von ihr weg? weil wenn sie weggeblasen werden würde wäre das im prodigy mit der öffnung in der seitenwand perfekt


 
Die meisten Karten saugen die Luft mit dem Lüfter ein. Einzige mir bekannte Ausnahmen sind die Gainward Phantom Modelle, die dürften aber nicht ins Gehäuse passen, weil Triple-Slot Design.

Mit den ganzen Gehäuselüftern hätte ich keine Bedenken, eine Custom Karte einzubauen.


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Die beste 140mm-PWM-Lüfter sind wohl die hier: EKL Alpenföhn 140mm Wing Boost Plus PWM-Lüfter - Red Clover


----------



## Dannny (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

dann werdens wohl die alpenföhn lüfter und die asus 670 
VIELEN DANK FÜR DIE HAMMER HILFE  

biler folgen dann wenn ich das baby zusammengebastelt hab


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*



Dannny schrieb:


> dann werdens wohl die alpenföhn lüfter und die asus 670
> VIELEN DANK FÜR DIE HAMMER HILFE
> 
> biler folgen dann wenn ich das baby zusammengebastelt hab


 
Das Ding wird echt schick, viel Spaß mit dem geilen Knecht


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Dann bitte Bilder und Feedback


----------



## Dannny (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

aye aye sir! xD 
sobald er eben fertig ist. könnte aber eventuell auch januar werden


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Januar? Denkst Du, Du brauchst so lange zum basteln? 

Oder willst Du dann erst bestellen? Dann kannst Du den Thread hier nochmal ein paar Tage vor der Bestellung aufwärmen, vielleicht gibt es bis dahin neue Preis/Leistungsknaller (z.B. den AMD Vishera )


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

oder eine gtx 760Ti^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Oktober 2012)

Das glaube ich kaum


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich kaum


 Also ich glaube an den Weihnachtsmann^^


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*



target2804 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube an den Weihnachtsmann^^


 
Aber nur wenn er den Osterhasen mitbringt.


----------



## Dannny (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*



Softy schrieb:


> Januar? Denkst Du, Du brauchst so lange zum basteln?
> 
> Oder willst Du dann erst bestellen? Dann kannst Du den Thread hier nochmal ein paar Tage vor der Bestellung aufwärmen, vielleicht gibt es bis dahin neue Preis/Leistungsknaller (z.B. den AMD Vishera )



zusammengebastelt ist der an einem tag wenns keine großartigen probleme gibt  

vielmehr ist das geld das problem xD der rechner wird zu 80 prozent durchs weihnachtsgeld finanziert  

da ja jetz ein neuer treiber für die amd katen rausgekommen ist ist die frage ob die 670 immer noch die beste lösung ist? ok sie verbraucht 50 watt weniger und erzeugt deswegen auch weniger wärme aber performance technisch liegt ja jetz die 7970 wieder vorne oder? 

gibts schon releasedaten für die 7xx reihe oder die 8xxx reihe?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Oktober 2012)

Die 7970 ist schneller als die GTX670.


Die HD8000 kommt wahrscheinlich 1 Quartal 2013


----------



## Dannny (9. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

so nun ist ja jetz auch schon wieder fast ein monat rum  

die preise sind seit erstellng des trheads um 20 euro gestiegen!

iwie reizt es mich das biest jetz schon zu kaufen ^^ das geld wäre da.

und da es jetz ja das never settle bundle dazu gäbe wäre der zeitpunkt optimal oder was meint ihr?

denkt ihr die preise ziehen bis weihnachten nochmal ca 50 euro nach oben und sinken dann januar sagen wir um mindestens 100 nach unten?

wenn nicht würde ich nämlich jetz zuschlagen


----------



## Softy (9. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Also in den letzten Jahren gab es vor Weihnachten kaum Preisanstiege und nach Weihnachten war es kaum günstiger. Ich würde jetzt kaufen und dann nie mehr die Preisentwicklung anschauen


----------



## Dannny (10. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

ok dann glaub ich dir mal  

jetz kam ja erst das prodigy in rot raus und das hat meine lust nach dem ding nochmal 10 stufen nach oben geschraubt ^^ sieht einfach megageil aus in rot!! 

ich denk ich werde die woche bestellen das ding zusammen basteln und dann hagelts hier bilder  

vielen dank für eure hilfe bis hierhin!


----------



## Softy (10. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Ja, das Prodigy in rot ist schon eine Wucht  Viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## Dannny (10. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Danke


----------



## Abaloca (11. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Danny ich freu mich fast sovie wie du auf dein PC ...würde den genau sowie du nachbauen für mein Bro...ich bin echt gespannt auf die BILDER!!!!11

Bitte auf dem laufenden halten!


----------



## Leckrer (11. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Yo...Feedback ist immer erwünscht


----------



## Dannny (12. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*



Abaloca schrieb:


> Danny ich freu mich fast sovie wie du auf dein PC ...würde den genau sowie du nachbauen für mein Bro...ich bin echt gespannt auf die BILDER!!!!11
> 
> Bitte auf dem laufenden halten!



diese woche ( wahrscheinlich morgen nacht) wird bestellt und wenn ich glück hab kann ich am wochenende schon anfangen zu basteln


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Viel Spaß beim Basteln 

Mir macht's sehr viel Spaß


----------



## Dannny (13. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

so die bestellung ist raus! 
leider werden 2 artikel bei mindfactory erst am 15./16. erwartet. darunter auch das mainboard und das dvd-laufwerk. mal sehn wann das paket ankommt


----------



## Rosigatton (13. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Korrekt. Freu mich auch auf Bilder. Ich habe letztens das Glück gehabt, das Mindfactory 2 Teile meiner Bestellung zum Freitag erwartet hat, das komplette Paket aber schon Donnerstags bei mir war  .


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. November 2012)

Die Bestände werden gewürfelt, das wissen wir alle


----------



## Dannny (14. November 2012)

Jetz ist das versanddatum vom 16. Auf den 19. Verschoben worden. Wahrscheinlich machen dies so das sie warten bis alle teile mal zufällig verfügbar sind anstsatg alle teile die da sind schonmal abzupacken *confused*


----------



## Softy (14. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

mindfactory hat leider öfter mal einen Knoten im Logistiksystem  Ich habe dort schon 2x storniert, weil der Liefertermin scheibchenweise immer weiter nach hinten verlegt wurde


----------



## Dannny (14. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

naja 3 tage geht ja noch aber wenns mehr wird muss ich denen mal ne freundliche mail schreiben! stornieren würd ich ungern weil die einfach die günstigesten preise haben!


----------



## Softy (14. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Ja, aber ist schon ärgerlich. Ich habe dann bei hardwareversand.de 20€ oder so mehr gezahlt. Dafür war der Kram am nächsten Werktag bei mir.


----------



## Dannny (14. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

ich hab mal nachgeschaut : das board ist wieder vorrätig und es sind eigentlich nur bitfenix produkte die noch erwartet werden. also die lüfter und die recon-lüftersteuerung, wird dann wahrscheinlich alles mit einem rutsch von bitfenix geliefert hoff ich mal! also ich sag mal ne woche wartezeit is ok aber dann sollte es so langsam mal eintrudeln!

hab auch paar teile bei caseking bestellt und zack die wurden heute schon versendet


----------



## blautemple (14. November 2012)

Das ist auch meine Theorie


----------



## MischaelKuhr (15. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin momentan auch dabei mir einen "Gaming-Rechner" zusammenzustellen. Allerdings nur mit der hälfte des Geldes, jedoch hat es mir das Prodigy Gehäuse auch angetan. Da ich diesen Thread gerade durchgelesen habe, dachte ich mir, dass vielleicht hier die richtige Anlaufstelle ist, um mir kurz ein "OK" von Profis abzuholen:

Ich wollte folgende: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220eb2cd6353abdbefe7aca68a681db8db5e52a2d639a
Komponenten in das Bitfenix Prodigy  Gehäuse bauen. Ich würde gerne unter 700€ bleiben, aber bin für jede Kritik oder Ratschläge offen! Danke im Voraus und hoffe, ich bin hier jetzt nicht falsch, denn für so ein kurzes Anliegen wollte ich ungern einen neuen Thread aufmachen. 

Dankeschön!


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Mach doch bitte deinen eigenen Thread auf, danke


----------



## Dannny (15. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

heute wollt ich schauen wie weit die von mindfactory sind öffne nochmal den warenkorb und sehe das das gesamtpaket 40 euro billiger ist. 20 euro bei der grafikkarte weniger und noch hier und da ein paar euro gespart. zack die von mindfactory angeschrieben ob sie mir im preis entgegenkommen können und sofort kam ne mail  wegen der verlängerten wartezeit schreiben sie mir den differenzbetrag gut! mega nett muss man echt sagen


----------



## Softy (15. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Sehr kulant  So muss das


----------



## Dannny (21. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

so nun ist alles endlich angekommen und nach einiger fummelei ist er fast zusammengebaut  grafikkarte kommt erst morgen dann ist er komplett  

hier mal die ersten bilder :

Directupload.net - bg8r6msi.jpg
Directupload.net - 68v324yx.jpg
Directupload.net - foy4i6t9.jpg
Directupload.net - 2b84fczw.jpg
Directupload.net - 4swggvrt.jpg
Directupload.net - 5rhcs23n.jpg
Directupload.net - siekkeum.jpg
Directupload.net - dw382o2b.jpg

bis jetz musste der hintere 140mm lüfter weichen weil er keinen platz hat zwischen genesis und der rückwand. desweiteren muss für den senkrechten towerteil wahrscheinlich das 120mm modell vom prolimatech vortex her weil er wegen der vram bank vom board sonst nicht hinpasst.
es war ein riesiges gepfriemel weil man so wenig platz hat ^^ und mein kabelmanagment ist auch noch verbesserungswürdig xD 
das netzteil musste ein bisschen freundlich gebeten worden um auch wirklich ins prodigy zu passen aber es ging! zum glück war es eins mit km somit konnte ich 3 unnötige kabel weglassen! 
oben sitz bis jetz nur ein 120mm lüfter, deswegen muss ich den einschubschacht noch um die hälfte abflexen und dann passt der andere auch noch rein!

ich freu mich drauf wenn dann alles passt  weiter bilder folgen!

PS: mein einzigstes Problem ist noch das der 1600er Ram komischerweise im Bios als 1333er angezeigt wird. was kann man da machen?


----------



## Softy (21. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Super Arbeit 

Den RAM kannst Du im BIOS auf 1600MHz einstellen (entweder das XMP-Profil aktivieren oder die DRAM Frequency auf 1600MHz stellen).

Vielleicht passt hinten ja ein Slim-Lüfter: Produktvergleich Scythe Slip Stream Slim 800rpm (SY1212SL12SL), Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200rpm (SY1212SL12L) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dannny (21. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

mal sehen der eine lüfter auf dem genesis bläst ja nach hinten raus! wenn die temperaturen passen lass ich das so und bastel nicht noch einen rein aber danke für den tipp


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Siehr sehr gut aus


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. November 2012)

Finde ich auch 


PS: Wie sind die Temperaturen mit dem Genesis unter Last ?


----------



## Dannny (22. November 2012)

Ich komm erst am wochende dazu den pc richtig einzurichten und mal n kleinen testlauf zu machen ich meld mich dann


----------



## Dannny (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

hab auf facebook gesehen das es bald fertige teile mit sichtfenster geben soll oO muss ich mir sofort holen ^^ 
und vorne kommt noch ein mesh frontpanel in schwarz mir rotem rand dazu um den airflow zu gewährleisten

mit dem temps liege ich zurzeit bei stock takt bei so ca 34-37 grad und unter last nie mehr als 50


----------



## Softy (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Das klingt gut  Hast Du mal einen Link zu diesem Sichtfenster?


----------



## Dannny (29. November 2012)

Schau mal entweder auf der bitfenix oder auf der bitfenix deutschland swite auf facebook  statt den löchern is halt ne scheibe drin


----------



## Jeanboy (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9895691387.247359.349216296387&type=1&theater


----------



## Dannny (10. Januar 2013)

Ok also ich hab jetz mit der recon im idle die lüfter komplett aus und betreibe das system sozusagen passiv. Die gpu ist per afterburner im idle auf 0% das entspricht ca 1200rpm und das ist witklich unhörbar leise. Das einziste was man jetz noch hört is die hdd und das netzteil komischerweise xD obwohl es ein be quiet ist ! Temps der gpu ca 35-40 grad idle und unter last bei battlefield bei 30% so ca 75-80 grad . Dabei muss man aber sagen das die karte immer noch flüsterleise ist. Mit ca 50% die dann aber hörbar sind sind es so ca 65-70 grad.
Dabei läuft die gpu bei 1100/1400 @1.130 v 

Cpu ist noch stock und im idle bei so ca 40 grad komplett passiv und unter last maximal 60 grad PASSIV! wenn dann die lüfter auf niedirgster stufe so ca 700-800 rpm anspringen und laufen pendelt er sich auf 50grad ein 

Mal sehen wie es mit dem plexiglasseitenteil dann aussieht wenn es zu kaufen ist bei der gpu temp da dort ja dann keine frischluft mehr angesaugt wird.

Bilfer vom fertigen case kommen heut abend! 
Vielen dank nochmal wirklich sehr kompetente und gute beratung hier! Hab jetz ein kleines rotes biest unterm schreibtisch xD


----------



## Craganmore (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Schöner Rechner denn du da hast  und die Temps können sich doch sehen lassen. Mein Vulcan ist auch soweit fertig


----------



## Dannny (12. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mir noch 2 eloop mit 1200rpm bestellt. Die kommen zum trsten in den deckel. Wenn sie gut sind test ich sie auch mal augm genesis aber ohne lüfter im deckel mal sehn obs reicht  ansonsten werdens 4 eloop


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Pink  War das Absicht? 

Ansonsten schickes Teil


----------



## minicoopers (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Schöner Rechner.  Auch wenn die Gehäuse Farbe nicht so meins ist


----------



## Dannny (12. Januar 2013)

Das ist kein pink xD schaut euch mal bei caseking die produktfotos des gehäuses an da seht ihr die wahre farbe! Das kommt nur pink rüber weil es abends war, schlwcht beleuchtet und mit ner handykamera abgeknipst wurde xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Ich schätze mal, dass das eher ein tiefes Rot sein soll. 
Die Grafikkarte ist auch so pink, aber in Wirklichkeit ist sie rot.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Komisch, dass die Grafikkarte rot ausschaut, das Prodigy aber pink.

Du kannst das schon zugeben.  Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem System?


----------



## minicoopers (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*



Dannny schrieb:


> Das ist kein pink xD schaut euch mal bei caseking die produktfotos des gehäuses an da seht ihr die wahre farbe! Das kommt nur pink rüber weil es abends war, schlwcht beleuchtet und mit ner handykamera abgeknipst wurde xD


 Das würde ich jetzt auch sagen    Also hast Du dieses?


----------



## Dannny (12. Januar 2013)

Jap genau das ist es! Und so wie es auf den bildern von caseking aussieht ist es auch in wirklichkeit 

Mit dem system bin ich sher zufrieden! Das mit dem passivbetrieb im idle hätte ich bei dem.kleinen gehäuse NIE für möglich gehalten  leider hört man dann wenn alles ruhig ist leicht das netzteil und die festplatte xD aber das stört nicht. Die gaming leistung ist wirklich enorm! Und der sprung von einer ocz vertex II zu riner samsung 830 ist ENORM! der pc ist in nicht mal 15sekunden startklar


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Geile Karre . Das es in dem Gehäuse ziemlich eng aussieht, ist ja klar. Eng ist gut . Echt korrekte Temps. Konnte man ja schon hier sehen : Arctic White Bitfenix Prodigy Build


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Du kannst dein E9 im geschlossenen Gehäuse hören?


----------



## target2804 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Du kannst dein E9 im geschlossenen Gehäuse hören?


 
Wahrscheinlich denkt er, dass es das Netzteil ist. Aber es ist sicher was anderes.


----------



## Metalic (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Geile Karre . Das es in dem Gehäuse ziemlich eng aussieht, ist ja klar. Eng ist gut . Echt korrekte Temps. Konnte man ja schon hier sehen : Arctic White Bitfenix Prodigy Build



Dürfte ich dich bitte, deine Wortwahl etwas "geschickter" auszudrücken... Hier sind auch jüngere Leute unterwegs!


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Einmal OT :

Aaaa. Ein Prog-Rocker . Dann kennst Du natürlich auch die "Flower Kings" . Sei gegrüßt .


----------



## Metalic (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Den Namen habe ich schon gehört, aber die Musik selber noch nicht. Ich werd es mal nachholen 

OT Ende!


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Wird Dir gefallen .

BTT 

Bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, das es nicht das E9 ist .


----------



## Dannny (12. Januar 2013)

Alle lüfter sind aus! Ich hab sogar schon die hdd abgeklempt.um sivher zu sein dass es die festplatte nicht ist. Man hört es auch wirklich nur wenn es komplett leise im zimmer ist und zb daa gehäuse neben mir auf dem tischbsteht und mein ohr keine 40cm weit weg ist. 

Was sollte es sonst sein wenn alles aus ist? Hab sogar die grafikkarte abgesteckt und das sehr sehr leise surren bleibt. Schade dass man nicht iwie das netzteil.regeln oder.umprogrammieren kann


----------



## target2804 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*



Dannny schrieb:


> Alle lüfter sind aus! Ich hab sogar schon die hdd abgeklempt.um sivher zu sein dass es die festplatte nicht ist. Man hört es auch wirklich nur wenn es komplett leise im zimmer ist und zb daa gehäuse neben mir auf dem tischbsteht und mein ohr keine 40cm weit weg ist.
> 
> Was sollte es sonst sein wenn alles aus ist? Hab sogar die grafikkarte abgesteckt und das sehr sehr leise surren bleibt. Schade dass man nicht iwie das netzteil.regeln oder.umprogrammieren kann


 
wahrscheinlich vibriert es in deinem case weil a)das nt nicht richtig sitzt oder b) generell was locker ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Und was ist mit dem CPU Kühler? Den Lüfter ebenfalls abgeklemmt?


----------



## target2804 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Prodigy Gaming 1300-1350€*

Genau, und sitzt der CPU kühler überhaupt richtig fest?


----------



## Dannny (12. Januar 2013)

Ja der sitz richtig fest! Da sind ja so schrauben mit federn dabei das passt auf jeden fall! Dann würden ja auch die temps.nicht so verhältnismäßig gut sein! Ein vibrieren kann ich schon von einem.surren unterscheiden xD es klingtbwirklich wie ein ganz leises surren von einem lüfter. 

Naja das.sind.wirklich luxusprobleme  selbst meine mausklicks oder tastaturanaschläge sind lauter xD und meistens hab ich eh musik laufen schau youtubevideos.oder zocke und dann is das.eh egal ^^


----------

